# [SOLVED] [Gnome] Brak opcji wyłączania komputera w menu

## ernov

Mam dwa podobne komputery (w sensie konfiguracji) - bardzo podobne środowiska, niemal identyczne zestawy pakietów środowiska Gnome. W jednym opcja wyłączania komputera w menu Gnome jest, w drugim nie ma.

Dlaczego?

Oba komputery mają Gdm, oba mają sudo z możliwością wyłączania komputera dla użytkownika. Flagi dla pakietów Gnome rówież są niemal identyczne, a różnice polegają na niezwiązanych z rzeczą drobnostkach.

Różnice w grupach, do których należy użytkownik, również są pomijalne (użytkownik na komputerze którego działa wyłączanie jest dodatkowo w grupach cdrom, disk, games, usb)

Poproszę o wskazówki.Last edited by ernov on Thu Jul 08, 2010 4:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Garrappachc

Różnice we flagach - albo się mylę i jestem głupi, albo jest nią policykit. Zgadłem?

----------

## ernov

Policykit jest taka sama dla obu systemów.

----------

## ernov

Rozwiązanie w tym wątku: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6345399.html#6345399

----------

